
Procrastination, Memory, and Sleep: An Interview with Terry Sejnowski [video] - mrdrozdov
https://www.coursera.org/learn/learning-how-to-learn/lecture/8IUbH/interview-with-dr-terrence-sejnowski
======
touchofevil
The questions and answers in this interview are very superficial and generic.
It seems like the interview was a homework assignment...How is this on the
front page?

~~~
mrdrozdov
I think the beauty of this video is that there are some simple solutions to
these problems that a lot of people (myself included) don't know. Terry
Sejnowski is the President of NIPS (Neural Information Processing Systems),
which is a machine learning conference that is running this week.

------
Estragon
Video was cut off after 2 minutes for me, with a message saying "You are
previewing this course."

------
eveningcoffee
This is a new level of the click bait.

